# Relief mit illustrator?



## Jersey (14. Januar 2003)

Hallo leute,
ist es irgendwie möglich mit illustrator relief auf einem text anzuwenden, der dann auch noch bearbeitet werden kann? (Ich kann text in pfaden nicht gebrauchen)

danke für antworten!

Jersey


----------



## Jersey (14. Januar 2003)

*haaalllooolooo?*

ihr könnt das doch bestimmt aus dem ff, oder???


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (14. Januar 2003)

hab zwar nicht die grosse ahnung, bezweifle aber dass du filter auf vektoren benutzen kannst.


----------



## Jersey (15. Januar 2003)

*Doch ...*

das geht. du kannst ja auch schlagschatten auf vektoren anwenden.


----------



## mirscho (16. Januar 2003)

oh ja, und ob das geht...

wenn ich wieder zuHaus bin werd ich mich mal dran setzen...

hier im praktikum habe ich freehand usw. vorgeworfen bekommen...


----------



## Jersey (17. Januar 2003)

hallo spliner,
da du ja so überzeugt bist  musst du mir unbedingt sagen, wie das funzt!!! ich habs immernoch nicht herasugefunden!!!


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (17. Januar 2003)

mich würd das jetzt auch interessieren


----------



## mirscho (18. Januar 2003)

also da ich nciht unbedingt die zeit hatte, das mit relief zu machen, so kann ich die allerdings versichern das dies geht, weil:

1. Es gehen die Effekte --> text ist noch editierbar.
2. Stile auf Text angewendet --> das gleiche...

ALSO: Eigenen Stil entwerfen, dazu hatte ich wie gesagt keine Zeit, sorry,

so ich hoff trotzdem mal bisl geholfen zu haben...


----------



## compact (17. Mai 2005)

Hm, im ganzen Internet findet man so gut wie nichts über das Thema Relief erstellen und Vekorgrafik!?

Ich kenne mich mit Vekotr eher nur wenig aus, deshalb frage ich nochmal anch, wie ich sowas gestalten kann.

Kann mir da jemand Hilfestellung geben?


Vielen Dank!


----------

